# Texture spraying



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok I a little confused about texture spraying. I have used a hopper with a thin mud mixture to create what I would call a knock down finish. Sprayed on the mud... let it sit a while (5 or so mins) and flatten it down with a 12 inch knife. Now I'm reading about spraying it on using a 617 tip ...is this done with an airless paint sprayer? or am I missing something? 

Stan


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Heh, ya you read something into a two part question, I answered his post about what size tips I PAINT knockdown with, then answered his posts about texturing.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Not spraying it on, but spraying on it.:w00t:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Joe is that one of the new machines that load from the top and the texture is sprayed out a tube with the gun on the end of the hose? I used one this past summer for a job, The gun came with 4 different tip setting on it. I was spraying medium popcorn for a guy. it seemed to work ok.


----------

